# My Shorty <3 Very pic heavy



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my 2 year old Paint colt. He has 6 rides on him so far, he gets ridden about once a week.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, he is a very pretty boy! Are you keeping him a stud or gelding him? What are your plans for him?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He is going to be gelded, just a matter of getting a date set for him. I may wait until the colder months, it is going to be getting very hot very soon and the flys/mosquitos are horrible here. But for now he has a pasture to himself. I REALLY want to do dressage. But it is so hard to find anything but cutters and reiners around here. He is reining bred, I do want to try reining, but people have always said I should be riding english, and I have always wanted to. So we will just have to see. For now he is just going to be ridden lightly and I will be taking him out on the road and put some miles on him. He is a very sweet boy, even still being a stud. He will be even sweeter when he loses them


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Found these two as well. Too bad they are cell pics, they are tiny and bad quality. Apparntly he plays with that piece of irrigation pipe all the time. He runs around with it in his mouth, throws it in the air and chases it. Goofy boy, I think he needs a jolly ball. But I think it would just end up in the driveway or the other horse's pasture


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

He is ADORABLE.  

I wish you a lot of luck with him!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

where's your helmet woman? thats a verrry nice paint horse you've got there. you should be very proud!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't wear a helmet...I know, I should...can't blame anyone else when I get bucked off and bust my head open

And thanks, I am very proud of him


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I love the pictures of him being lunged.. a very nice horse!

And your outfit (black and white stripe) is very cute!!

And the kitty is cute too 

Is that gravel though? Does he get sore at all??


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

gorgeous boy, looks like he's doing well. Love the color.

(I can't help my self, a kid, with no helmet, on a two year old stud, with 6 rides on him, bareback??? and flipflops+hooves=mangled human feet*cringe*)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is filling out very nicely. You should pat yourself on the back.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I know, the little girl riding him is my 11 year old sister. I was a couple feet away, he was following me, if I say whoa he stops dead in his tracks and she knows when to bail if something happens. The best idea? Probably not. If he was a naturally flighty horse, she would not be on him for the two seconds to take a picture


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

And Sky, yes, unfortunately the driveway that goes to his gate is gravel, and he has very wimpy feet. We always walk on the side where it is more sandy until we get to the gate. He probably won't be going barefoot


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TimWhit91 said:


> And Sky, yes, unfortunately the driveway that goes to his gate is gravel, and he has very wimpy feet. We always walk on the side where it is more sandy until we get to the gate. He probably won't be going barefoot


His feet will get better with time. Shoes are last resort IMHO.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe look into hoof boots?? 

What breed is he, exactly?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would rather leave him barefoot, but if he must have shoes he will get them. Is there a way to get them to toughen up? Is it the whole pink hooves thing? I've always heard to walk away from a horse that doesn't have dark hooves, but I never knew why. I had a mare with two white feet and she never had to have shoes so who knows. He's a paint, not registered, last owners never gave me the breeding report. Topsail Whiz grandson


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

You girls need to be safer! I speak from experience. I watched my sister took a fall, and ended up in head trauma ward. Minor injury, but scary! Plus! They make FUN bike helmets if nothing else. You can paint your own!  

I love your horse and he looks very relaxed under saddle and being ridden. Looks like you ladies are doing a fine job!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol I know, I should know better, I have had a really bad head injury from a horse tripping in a hole and me flying over a head...my sister normally wears a helmet.

And thank you, he is a very sweet, relaxed boy. And I am so happy he is out of his fugly stage and looking like a horse! I was starting to doubt my purchase until the last couple weeks, lol. But he is gorgeous now, and his attitude is just perfect


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No colour of feet don't matter. Nutrition and environment matter.. and trim of course.

Hoof boots would help, IMOP.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome!! Reminds me of my Apache. How tall is he?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

he is about 13.3 right now, he won't make more than 14.2


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Cute! Looks like a nice minded little colt, what is his breeding?


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh, if you dont want to shoe him, hoof boots are amazing! Just bought a pair for my love, and they are simply AMAZING! 

Beautiful horse! He looks extremely handsome! The smaller girl, riding in skinny jeans... LOL!!! Skinny jeans and riding dont mix for me atleast xD I have to like plan out how to get on the horse... baha... Quite a pretty horse


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ima Rowdy Robin is his dad, Whizdoms Dark Angel is his mom


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love his markings!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He's a STUNNING boy. I adore him a lot .


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, I am quite fond of him myself. Hard to believe that scrawny long yearling turned into that gorgeous two year old. Seemed like an overnight thing!


----------

